# Shiver getting her nails done



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I think I've told you all before how good Shiver is when I do her nails. Well, I got some pics of it tonight. She just lays back and relaxes.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous!! She looks like shes enjoying it! You're so lucky, Gypsy acts like im trying to kill her!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

how adorable!  what a good girl shiver is  it is so hard to cut my guys nails


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg. 
No fair.
Carl's like the exact opposite when I trim his nails.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

What a good girl. Both mine hate to have their nails done. It takes 2 of us. She looks so cute like that.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

SOOO unfair! ;-) I did Jax's nails tonight, I tried again wth Hershey hoping he would let me, but no way, he would have NONE of it.  Jax doesn't like it, but at least he will let me do it without too much fight. Hershey is a :evil2: LOL!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis turns into satan when we try to trim his nails  Shiver is such a good pup!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG! She looks like she's in heaven!
You are soooooo lucky!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Whoaaaaaaaaa... that is so awesome! I was just looking at Bu nails this morning and contemplating taking him to the vet or petsmart to have it done this time. He's such a maniac and I get so tired of fighting with him. Takes Hubby and I both to restrain him and even at that, we can only do two paws at a time.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

That is so amazing!! Shiver looks like she's really enjoying her pedicure. 

Charlie squirms so much that i'm always afraid of hurting him, and Piper screams before we even clip. It's so high pitched that you'd think your ear drums would burst, I'm always afraid the neighbors will think were hurting her. It takes both of us to clip their nails and we have to wear ear plugs. I'm jealous!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, that's adorable ^_^ I wish Yoshi were like that. You'd think I was trying to kill her the way she flips out


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

awww thats so sweet
i haven't done Lola's nails yet but i hope she enjoys it as much as Shiver does


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG YOU ARE SO LUCKY! My boys HATE IT! Would you believe it takes three people to make Tito hold still?? A CHI! Three people!! If he has a leg out, you can be he's going to squirm!! It sucks. LOL! I've submitted to letting the vet handle it....makes me kinda nervous, but I trust my vet.

Hey Jen....LOVE THE NEW SIGGY! GORGEOUS!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

She's been like this since day one. Now if she's laying near me and I just grab her feet and start touching her toes, she falls asleep. It's so funny.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

what a good girl! never in a million years will Tofu can be like that


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow!! You are SOOOO lucky. Mine chi's absolutely hate getting a toenail cut! Pedro, my youngest, goes totally bonkers!! It takes 2 or 3 people to hold him down; then he jerks, screams, thrashes about so much like we are killing him mercilessly! And that was at the vets!! He needs a trim now and I dont know how we are gonna do it!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: OMG what a good little girl. My boys are totally wild when I cut theirs.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Geeze! If only!  I've taken to bringing my boys to Petsmart... If they're not fighting me I'm cutting too deep and THEN they fight me.. it never works out.  and I try to be so careful! 
Lucky you.. she really does look like she's enjoying the "spa treatment". :-D


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, she does look like she is loving every second of that!!! I've only tried to cut Honey's once and she wasn't so bad but she sure didn't love it either.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow! I am totally impressed with Shivers behavior when having her nails done! That is awesome! Milo will tolerated me cutting his nails, but it is obvious that he doesn't like it. I can't complain though. He will hold still long enough for me to get the job done.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Good girl Shiver!!!Pearl has no problems either but Princess turns into Taz.Bad girl


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow---What a good little Shiver!! Skippy goes nuts too with the nails--its like the Holy Grail for me to be able to ever do her nails. I've just accepted that the vet has to do it behind closed doors; it probably takes their whole staff to subdue her little self.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Gosh, what a DIVA!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Well to those who may be envious of the fact that Shiver is SUCH a good girl gettting her nails done, fear not! Maggie has made up for that! She doesn't scream (thank goodness) but she wiggles and bites and jerks. I did her and then Shiver tonight and it was like night and day.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww baby Maggie 
It always seems like when people have two dogs, the dogs are complete opposites. 
So here's to hoping that my next dog doesn't mind when I trim their nails 

I trimmed Carl's this weekend and I set him on the kitchen counter while I trimmed them- I think he's just scared!! He tucked his tail behind his legs and yelped when I would trim each nail  He did try to chew my hands to make me stop...
As soon as I trimmed a nail, I cheered and gave him a treat


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Omg, she is such a little sweetie, just look at her face :love5:


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Lol <3 Love It!!


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

That is way to cute....I wish gavin would do that for me.. Is it easier to file them verse cutting them with clippers?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW you are very lucky....it isn't quite so easy here either.....HEHEHE


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

gavinjenn123 said:


> That is way to cute....I wish gavin would do that for me.. Is it easier to file them verse cutting them with clippers?


Actually I use clippers and then file the rough edges. I couldn't file Maggie's though because it takes so much time and energy just to get them cut. Little pooper.


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh that price less!


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

If only mine would do that!!!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

PLEASE TELL ME YOUR SECRET!!!
my god, it's a fight with sami


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

She's looks so relaxed. How cute!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I cannot believe how good she is :angel10: What a ggod good Shiver.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh you are so lucky, Leya would never do that.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

That is amazing!!!, I have to muzzle Harley to get near his nails.:angryfire: How long did it take to get her that way?

Nichole


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

So cute 

Saga is just like that.. Just falls asleep on my lap


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

nicholeb5 said:


> That is amazing!!!, I have to muzzle Harley to get near his nails.:angryfire: How long did it take to get her that way?
> 
> Nichole


She's always been that way Nichole. She's a very submissive dog and I think that has something to do with it. She's now even becoming submissive with Maggie who will be 5 months old on Nov 5th.
Maggie is a squirmer and I have to get her when she's sleeping but I do their nails weekly and she's getting better.
Storm gets groomed every couple of months and they have to do her nails. She hates having her feet even touched.


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing! For my big dogs I have to do it on the grooming table or I'll get bit. I have put Chili up there too, that way her head is restrained.
My toy poodle Peanut required me to muzzle him and do it on a grooming table. He would get PSYCHO!!!


----------

